# What oil to use to soften my saddle?



## sidesaddlegirl (10 January 2009)

I bought a saddle on ebay but the leather is hard and stiff as the original owner never conditioned it. It's not a cheapo indian leather saddle but a french saddle that's been neglected!

I have neatsfoot oil compound and it says that it doesn't rot stitching but i've heard otherwise. 

What about hydrophane oils?


----------



## kerilli (10 January 2009)

i think effax cream (made by same people as effol hoof stuff) is the best there is for softening/conditioning leather. the stuff in the brown pot smells of honey and is great, very soft and easy to smear on with a sponge, the stuff in the yellow pot is more solid and harder to use imho.


----------



## jumptoit (10 January 2009)

I use the hydrophane leather dressing although it can darken brown tack, but makes it really supple.


----------



## Bert&Maud (10 January 2009)

I have always used Neatsfoot oil, warmed slightly, and brushed on. I would only use it to restore tack, once it is supple then glycerine saddle soap is best.


----------



## milliepops (10 January 2009)

I would also use Effax leather balsam (brown tub).  It's lovely stuff and really good for restoring leather.


----------



## eoe (10 January 2009)

I have been using the Hydrophane oil or flexalan for years and never had any problems.  If you want a quick fix try Koachlin, its messy but will soften old hard leather really quick.  But make sure you buff saddle and use a good quality saddle soap afterwards, something like Stubben saddle soap.


----------



## scotsmare (10 January 2009)

Try Grand Prix Leather Gloss - it's fab 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 you can buy it from their website and I *think* she still sells on ebay.  V. reasonable and fast delivery


----------



## Donkeymad (10 January 2009)

NONE. Do NOT use  oil  on leather. use something like one of the Effax products. You will probably find the one in the yellow bottle the best, it is like oil to use, but is not oil.


----------



## Cluny (10 January 2009)

I was recommended Hoopers Saddle food (it's been around for decades and then some!) by Dave Johnson and I swear by it now.  It bring back to life the oldest dryest leather, wonderful stuff!

Oops just done a check and it looks like it's been rebranded to be called Abbey 1982!!!

http://www.snequestrian.com/Product_News/abbey_saddle_food.htm


----------



## ISHmad (11 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have been using the Hydrophane oil or flexalan for years and never had any problems.  If you want a quick fix try Koachlin, its messy but will soften old hard leather really quick.  But make sure you buff saddle and use a good quality saddle soap afterwards, something like Stubben saddle soap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Barry Swain and his team in Walsall absolutely swear by Koachline.  Messy but really does do the trick.  This thread reminds me that my tack is way overdue for a clean...


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (11 January 2009)

Thanks guys for the suggestion will persuade by OH to take me to the tack shop today to see if I can find some of the products! I'm not to keen on Kocholine stuff though, I used to use it in the past and yes, it did work but my hands were always stained pink and I found it was hard to clean off the buckles of my bridle. Don't fancy having pink stained breeches though!


----------

